# pthread.h



## mini (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I am very new to Mac OS X and I am desperate to get a project done on it. My code for the project runs good on Linux and Solaris.
However I need to get this going on a Mac with Code Warrior.

One of my  problem when I compile my code is that it can't find pthread.h on the box.  I looked for it in different places but no luck.  Any idea where it might be?  Does Mac not support it.  Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

No, OS X doesn't do posix threads.  The project will probably work fine without it, unless you rely on it in some fashion.


----------



## g3joel (Mar 31, 2003)

I thought OS X was posix compliant.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes, it is, but the system doesn't use posix threads.  You don't have to use them to be posix compliant.


----------



## mini (Mar 31, 2003)

In my code there are functions being called from this headerfile.  How do I go about correcting this.  Is there another headerfile which has these functions declares?


----------

